# 200 lb bigeye on a jig with 7'3" Black Hole Silk Rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I finally got a 200 lb bigeye on JIGNPOP Super Sardine jig using Black Hole Silk Rod 731XXXH/JM Ocean Devil PE8 reel in 
Fishtail last night.

Black Hole Challenger Bank 731H rods, which are upgraded model of Black Hole Silk Rod 731XXXH rod, are coming. 
I tested the Silk rod for deep drop and cod jigging. The rod is proved excellent for those types of fishing. 
But I wanted to test the rod for yellowfin in 60 lb - 90 lb to know the strength and the limit of the rod.
I got more than I hoped for. 200 lb bigeye on a jig !

As soon as I hooked up the tuna, I knew immediatelty it it not yellowfin, but a nice bigeye as it took lots of line and I felt very heavy. The fight lasted one hour on 25 plus lb drag and I had to use the rail in the end to pull the stubborn tuna from the deep.

The Black Hole Silk Rod 731XXXH weighs only 9.4 oz. 
The setup of Black Hole Silk Rod 731XXXH and JM Ocean Devil PE8 is so light that I didn't feel any fatigue even I jigged 
for several hours.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

WOW!


----------

